
Ask HN: Whats the best desktop cfg for ML and Data science side project as R&D? - labajo
Should I go for a) All in one powerful desktop b) multiple PCs with RAM in the 4-8 GB range? How to decide?
======
wittjeff
Suggested build from Jeff Chen: [https://medium.com/the-mission/why-building-
your-own-deep-le...](https://medium.com/the-mission/why-building-your-own-
deep-learning-computer-is-10x-cheaper-than-aws-b1c91b55ce8c)

